# Looks Like I'm about to go bye bye



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.

I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.

The best part is, I know I can get my former clients back and do this again if these guys are schmucks, and I don't actually lose much ground!

I'll stick around here, cuz I know you'd all miss me if I didn't!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the offer!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, good luck ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks all. 

Decided to drive a few more days. New position won’t start until the 15th. Nice to know I can take it nice and slow those days and be incredibly selective.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Follow your heart, follow the money and escape while you can!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good deal! It's always nice to hear that someone is escaping from hell with their dignity intact. Good luck!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

It’s official. Formally accepted the position today. 

Friday will be my last day on UL. 

Anyone want to buy my 2*?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


--------------
Good luck on all new paths to riches.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Anyone want to buy my 2*?


? I do


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Good luck man and wish you many blessings


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You arent going to quit you are on a hiatus. 
The only ways to actually get out are
deactivation and death.....
Good luck on all of it ?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for breaking the chains of rideshare slavery and best of luck in your new job/old profession.

Your avatar of the cute kitty with that meaningful looks is just priceless.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Excellent. Best of luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good for you! Please tip your Uber drivers when you travel. Let us know what it’s like in the real world again. ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Was offered a job today in the profession I was in for the past 30 years and on Monday, unless something odd happens, I will be taking my leave of rideshare driving. I'll be travelling a lot in this new position, which is a step up the ladder from the Company I left. So no time to drive.
> 
> I was not expecting this, the nice part is they approached me, not the other way around. I truly was fine where I was, doing rideshare and running my small consulting business. But when they made this offer, and at my stage in life, I could not say no.
> 
> ...


Very nice ? Good luck on everything


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you all for the kind wishes.

I made a decision to just quit driving as of today. I was going to wait until the end of the week to put a few more dollars in the Bank before Starting my new job next Monday.

After reading the thread with the Driver who had his phone stolen by a mentally unstable pax, I started thinking about the liability we all encounter when dealing with these fools. Then last evening (not rideshare related), I went to a local Chinese Restaurant to pick up our diner. I walked down the sidewalk (at a strip mall), saw a poster laying in the middle of the sidewalk that someone could trip on if not paying attention. I picked it up and headed for a trash can (the poster was of an event, at a different Mall that ended several weeks earlier, and was ripped and torn. It was garbage).

There were two trash cans on the sidewalk, both overflowing with trash. I rolled the poster up and placed it between the trash can and a structural column, so at least it would be out of the way, and headed to get our meal.

As I reached the Restaurant I hear someone say "Hey you stupid [email protected]@@@@", don't you see the damn trash can is full? I start walking into the restaurant and he yells again "You Old Entitled White Straight Mother [email protected]@@@@, I have to work here and I don't appreciate stupid [email protected]@@@@s trashing up the place".

I walk over and explain that the poster was in the middle of the sidewalk and I didn't want a kid tripping on it and getting hurt.

The dude, an employee of one of the stores keeps swearing and gets in my face, spit flying everywhere, and starts bumping into me.

I push him back and a tussle is about to begin when he backs off and goes back into the store he works in.

Obviously this guy is mentally unstable. I get my food and the Manager of another store comes out and asks me "what is wrong with that guy?" I shrug, say that what she witnessed is what this world has become.

I started thinking to myself, what if that guy was in the back of my car and he went off, maybe with a knife? There would be almost nothing I could do.

So this morning I am sitting on my patio with a lovely cup of coffee.

My rideshare days are officially over.

Many thanks to the folks here for the hours of reading and the wonderful advise.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Best of luck in your new gig!!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> My rideshare days are officially over.


Congrats!

I was hoping to say the same thing within the next month, but with summer throttling, my earnings are cut in half and it will be longer.

I know the real solution is to work hard to find a new FT job. Either you dump rideshare or it dumps you.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Story would have been cooler if you said you got deactivated first, but cool story.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's official. Formally accepted the position today.
> 
> Friday will be my last day on UL.
> 
> Anyone want to buy my 2*?


Good for you -- congratulations are in order. It's always gratifying to learn that another driver no longer needs to subject him or herself to abuse by either ungrateful paxholes or Evil Uber.

The truth is that I've given it up myself, and don't see any reason for going back to it unless the surges which dried up start reappearing, or pay rates increase significantly.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good Luck! Driving Uber was a Chapter in your life you will never forget!!!


----------

